# Looking for a Single 3-Foot Piece of Code 332 Stainless Track



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Seems no one wants to sell a single piece. The make is unimportant so long as it is code 332 rail. Can be new or used. Thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry! just cut up and tossed away a 10' circle of H&R stainless... could not give it away... oh well 

The stuff is over $8 a foot now..


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I might have one will look tonight.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, Found one call me.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks. This will be a good test for SS track. This piece goes behind the waterfall.


----------

